# Teléfono Inalambrico



## titorealico (Jun 4, 2006)

Hola a Todos... Tengo una duda de algo que paso que nunca habia escuchado... En un domicilio han probado ya cuatro telefonos inalambricos nuevo y ninguno anda... 
Alguien sabe que puede ser ???
Gracias


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 5, 2006)

Puede haber una gran cantidad de razones para que un inalàmbrico no funcione, pero si no das mas detalles, va a ser casi imposible adivinar.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 5, 2006)

titorealico dijo:
			
		

> Hola a Todos... Tengo una duda de algo que paso que nunca habia escuchado... En un domicilio han probado ya cuatro telefonos inalambricos nuevo y ninguno anda...
> Alguien sabe que puede ser ???
> Gracias



El domicilio en que fueron probados se encuentra a menos de 100 mts de un antena repetidora de CTI movil ?

Saludos.


----------

